# What this might be?



## Scagman (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Scagman (Apr 26, 2020)

Any idea ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks like a part of a antique syringe it is odd that it has no measurements on it though.


----------



## Scagman (Apr 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like a part of a antique syringe it is odd that it has no measurements on it though.


Thanks that gives me a place to start


----------

